
SARS-CoV-2 Point of Entry into Cells Captured by Cryo-EM - ajaviaad
https://www.genengnews.com/news/sars-cov-2-point-of-entry-into-cells-captured-by-cryo-em/
======
easytiger
This is what I see when I click the above link

[https://imgur.com/a/NPKYdBR](https://imgur.com/a/NPKYdBR)

The web had been well and truly ruined

~~~
pdm55
The relevant paper:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/03/03/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/03/03/science.abb2762/tab-
pdf)

Note:

Official names have been announced for the virus responsible for COVID-19
(previously known as “2019 novel coronavirus”) and the disease it causes. The
official names are:

Disease

coronavirus disease (COVID-19)

Virus

severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2)

[https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2...](https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2019/technical-guidance/naming-the-coronavirus-
disease-\(covid-2019\)-and-the-virus-that-causes-it)

~~~
fuzzfactor
The artwork on this Science PDF looks excellent.

However, on the Linux I am using, the text color on the images is not fully
consistent with the art, nor is its description below the figures.

This can get more confusing with the superimposed structures in Figure 5.

